# About.com- Vulvodynia and IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A study in the journal _Obstetrics & Gynecology_ has taken a look at the number of women who suffer from an overlap among the chronic pain disorders of vulvodynia, interstitial cystitis (IC), fibromyalgia...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

